
Russian meteor path plotted in Google Maps - rpledge
http://attivissimo.blogspot.ch/2013/02/russian-meteor-path-plotted-in-google.html
======
mmastrac
I'm always blown away how quickly people worldwide can be analyzing an event
thousands of kilometers away and producing useful analysis, no matter where
they live relative to the event.

------
yk
Interesting. From the picture, and the path length of 320 km we can estimate
that the meteoroid impacted at a very shallow angle. Assuming that clouds only
form below 50 km, then we get an upper limit on this angle of ~10 degrees.

asin(50./320.)

I wonder if some of the videos is complete enough as to calculate the speed.

~~~
SiVal
Unless I'm misunderstanding your calculation, it seems that you are thinking
the meteor trail was cloud (water droplets). It was probably smoke (dust and
gas) being sheared off the meteor by ultra-high-speeds collisions with
atmospheric gas molecules.

~~~
yk
Yes, I think dust from the meteror would look a lot darker. ( Actually I
belive that dust provides the condensation seeds for the clouds.)

------
pierlux
Title should be "on a map" really.

------
martinced
Does anyone have a precise path of 2014-DA plotted on a map to see on which
"line" it would hit the earth should it hit it?

I _know_ it's not suppose to hit the earth but I'd like to know from which
"side" the earth would be facing it at the moment it's going to be the
closest.

~~~
sp332
It will be over Indonesia.
[http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2013/02/14/hamilton-
as...](http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2013/02/14/hamilton-asteriod-
earth.html)

